# What is a sporn



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

In another post, Dave and Karen recommended not to use a Gentle Leader but use an Easy Walk Harness instead (if I have to use a tool instead of teaching her to walk nicely). So I've been researching on the computer while husband took Lucy for a car ride and Charlie and I are just sitting inside where it's warm.  

What is a sporn? 

Does the Easy Walk Harness have to be fitted like the Gentle Leader?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, man! Hate it when that happens! I typed up a response, and it went "poof" when I tried to send it!!!

Take 2:

I had never heard of a "sporn" so looked it up on-line. It doesn't work like the harnesses that Dave and I are talking about, so I really can't tell you much about how it works. (or how well it works) One thing to consider is how much material is in contact with the dog, though. This looks likely to mat a Hav more than the simple straps of the Sense-ible harness (which is what I use) and other front-attachment no-pull systems.

The Gentle Leader is a head halter, like a horse's halter. Yes, it needs to be fitted correctly, and a lot of dogs really dislike them. Many dogs can be trained to wear them with good grace, but others never give in to them. As I said before, they aren't a good choice for small dogs OR for dogs with a lot of facial hair, both of which pertain to our Havs.

The Sense-ible and Easy Walk harnesses do need to be fitted correctly to work properly (and be comfortable for the dog) but dogs accept them very readily. The store you buy it from should be able to help you fit it properly. If not, your trainer should be able to help. Barring both of these options, you can find directions on the Softouch website for fitting the Sense-ible harness (which they make):

http://www.softouchconcepts.com/product/sense-ible-harness

Easy Walk probably has directions on their site too... I didn't look it up.

Finally, it's not an "either or" decision. It's FINE to use a no-pull harness WHILE you teacher her to walk nicely on the leash. In fact, many of us, Dave and I included, use our harnesses for regular walks, just for safety. It's the rare dog that doesn't, at least occasionally, have a "SQUIRREL!!!" moment, and a harness can save damage to their necks in these instances.

I use the harness for another reason too. It differentiates for him the times when we are "working", and I expect formal heeling from the times when we are just casually walking, and as long as he respects the "loose leash" rule, he has more leeway. A collar means work and the harness means a casual walk.

Keep working on your loose leash walking and she WILL get it eventually. Just don't get frustrated if it takes a while. With many dogs, they can be well over a year old before they become settled and focussed enough not to have a LOT of "SQUIRREL!!!" moments!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, I hadn't heard of it either. I checked with out IAABC group of trainers, and it seems like it was used by a few of them years ago. Most have gone to the front attaching types that Karen mentions. It seems to be more useful for bigger dogs as well.


----------

